# ?No6?



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

Anyone know the maker of this?

There are no other markings except the "No 6"


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Looks like a Stanley to me. I believe the kidney bean shaped hole in the clamp is exclusive to Stanley.


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

Wrangler said:


> Looks like a Stanley to me. I believe the kidney bean shaped hole in the clamp is exclusive to Stanley.


Thank you.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (May 9, 2008)

I never saw a Stanley with that Y shaped pattern cast into the rear behind the tote. The lateral adjusting lever looks like an older style Stanley, but the depth knob looks like steel instead of brass and the tote doesn't look like typical Stanley rosewood. Almost looks like a chinese counterfeit.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Groz, Kunz, and Clifton cast that Y on the soles, but they usually have their name on the lever cap. This is a Groz


----------

